# ma FERGIE tef-20



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

well ive got one not lookin all tht nice in a rather indecent red (totally wrong!) but she runs propper smooth 

sat in the shed for 10years an we fired her up on her 50th started 1st time went oki then kept grumbling and stalling lack of fuel totally clogged with rust an s*1t so cleaned it all out new front tire cleaned air filter new manifolad and exhaust £40 not bad pig to get on its welded solid now

anyway just needs a clean up an shes show ready ill find a pic


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome samyboy:friends: its not in bad shape should clean up nicely.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey samyboy i just looked at your profile. Where it said how did you hear about tractorforum you put (forced to get off other forum cuz i wudnt shut up bout tractors ) Was it a forum for tractors or what You can talk tractors here all you want:winky: Again Welcome to tractorforum:friends:


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*.*

naa it was a car cruzing website modified cars cuz im into that but they not to keen on tractors dunno y maybe slow but.....they aint half fun


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome samyboy. :friends: 

If you check back through some of the off topic archives, we've had several threads about cars and motorcycles. Some pictures posted as well. cruisin 

Mark


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*.*

aww k kool well i been on the ol gal today makin a track for the bike twice round rolling once drag harrows


spose ill say lil about myself Sam Tait age 16. 3cars 2tractors 1motorbike an there all offroad spose being tractor site ill shut up bout others but....

Massey Ferguson 175
Ferguson TEF-20


----------

